# My Little Girl wants to be a Model !!! Need input on portfolio shots ... please



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everyone ... new to the site.
I have been tinkering with photography for a few years now and just recently took some shots of my daughter.
None of the pics under Nov. 4 blog have been edited in any way except the first one.  I use CS3 and would like some opinions on what would enhance the shots.

Thanks so much,

Weather

Edited: Link removed (old post)
Thanks for the reviews


----------



## MTVision (Nov 5, 2011)

weathers_pc said:
			
		

> Hi everyone ... new to the site.
> I have been tinkering with photography for a few years now and just recently took some shots of my daughter for her portfolio.
> None of the pics under Nov. 4 blog have been edited in any way except the first one.  I use CS3 and would like some opinions on what would enhance the shots.
> I've been away from it for a while now and am looking for some input.  Her online portfolio is at:   Please let me know and feel free to edit some shots in to help me out.  I really would like to make her print portfolio as professional and nice as possible without spending loads of cash.
> ...



The shots in the first set look like snapshots IMO. Most of the shots are poorly lit and way too busy. If she wants to be a model - the shots should be of her. There is a picture of her in a store- that should definitely not be in a portfolio. 

I think you should do some research on composition and lighting. Look up some model portfolios and see what they look like.


----------



## sicilian (Nov 5, 2011)

New here. Look forward. South African living in Cape Town.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 5, 2011)

First off, your daughter is absolutely gorgeous and I think she could make an excellent model. She has good bone structure and I can see she's starting to get the poses and looks down.

Second, I ditto MT. Some of the shots are "okay" but I wouldn't consider them to be what you are looking for in a model portfolio. I'd also change "10 yrs" to say "10 years" simply because you want it to be professional no matter what her age is. I think she will do well if you can get the portfolio down. 

I would get her in more than just jeans and a t-shirt. Dress up in an age appropriate dress and do some shoots with that. Have hair done in different ways. Work on poses that are flattering but age appropriate. 

Good luck...she really is beautiful.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sorry, but to be brutally frank, these are Facebook shots.  Take Megan's advice.


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

WOw .. harsh ... like I said I just tinker around ... I'm not claiming to be a pro in any way shape or form .... the store ones obviously would not be included.  I just was hoping you all could let me know what shots are best and what I can do to make them better.  I will read up ... We have also recently employed a photographer as well.  These were just taken in one afternoon with only a jacket change.  But I do appreciate the input and criticism .. .... I'm just a mom trying to take good pics of her daughter while on a budget.  Thanks,


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you for your input ... I took your advice on the "years"  and will keep trying with the portfolio.  We can only pursue this dream of hers on a budget ... other kids and other expenses.  But thanks again.  Would you suggest a picture or two that I may be able to use?


----------



## MTVision (Nov 5, 2011)

weathers_pc said:
			
		

> WOw .. harsh ... like I said I just tinker around ... I'm not claiming to be a pro in any way shape or form .... the store ones obviously would not be included.  I just was hoping you all could let me know what shots are best and what I can do to make them better.  I will read up ... We have also recently employed a photographer as well.  These were just taken in one afternoon with only a jacket change.  But I do appreciate the input and criticism .. .... I'm just a mom trying to take good pics of her daughter while on a budget.  Thanks,



I wasn't being harsh - I was being honest. Do some research, then take your daughter out again for pictures. With a little knowledge you can create great shots of your daughter. None of the shots on that website should be used for a modeling portfolio. 

When you do take her out again for some shots - put her far away from a plain background. Like I said before, look at some model portfolios (kids) and pay attention to the posing, the facial expressions, the lighting an the background. It's gonna take some time, practice and research before you can produce some decent shots for a portfolio.


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

MTVision said:


> weathers_pc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will take your advice Megan ... do you have a suggested site or book that would be useful to a beginner and help me reach these goals.  I do want to help her and it was a fun day for the two of us, I will keep trying.  Thanks again


----------



## MTVision (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't have any recommendations - I'm not a professional nor have I ever shot photos like this. I did a quick google search and there are tons of how to websites for modeling portfolios. Look up some modeling agencies and look at the images. I'm sure you could probably find a book about poses. Maybe someone else will chime in with a recommendation. The Internet is your friend though. Make sure you look up how to take a nice headshot. Portfolios should most definitely have some beautiful headshots.


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the idea of needing better lit images, if she wants to do the fun thing and current thing I'd look into stock photography and send the images in to a stock photo location and see what happens.  You have to remember that they are always looking for current fads and such and you having your daughter at hand can make it a plus for both of you and see what happens.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2011)

If you really want to make this work (and there's no reason you can't), you have two several hurdles to overcome.  One is of course money; most of us can relate to that.  The reality is though, that's the least of your concerns.  The two main issues are that your daughter is an aspiring model and you are an aspiring photographer.  You have a LOT to learn; lighting, posing, styling, editing etc.  Meagan and others have given you some really good pointers.  I will take that one step further.  Once you've done some research on posing, portfolio content, etc, borrow some ideas that you think really work and try and recreate them.  Some of course you may not be able to because you don't have access to the studio gear that was used, but you can take some amazing shots outside with very minimal equipment.  It might take you two or twenty-two attempts to recreate one image, but I can guarentee you will learn a LOT.  You can always post links to images you like and ask for suggestions/input on how they were shot.

Never confuse honesty with nastiness.  Honesty is often harsh, but almost without exception the advice you get here will be meant to help you improve!


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks joealcantar ... I will look into that ... 
Megan ... I guess I have some researching to do.  Thanks again.


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

tirediron said:


> If you really want to make this work (and there's no reason you can't), you have two several hurdles to overcome.  One is of course money; most of us can relate to that.  The reality is though, that's the least of your concerns.  The two main issues are that your daughter is an aspiring model and you are an aspiring photographer.  You have a LOT to learn; lighting, posing, styling, editing etc.  Meagan and others have given you some really good pointers.  I will take that one step further.  Once you've done some research on posing, portfolio content, etc, borrow some ideas that you think really work and try and recreate them.  Some of course you may not be able to because you don't have access to the studio gear that was used, but you can take some amazing shots outside with very minimal equipment.  It might take you two or twenty-two attempts to recreate one image, but I can guarentee you will learn a LOT.  You can always post links to images you like and ask for suggestions/input on how they were shot.
> 
> Never confuse honesty with nastiness.  Honesty is often harsh, but almost without exception the advice you get here will be meant to help you improve!



Thank You John ... I will take your advice ... I guess I just thought they were really good and kinda had a wake up call.  I will keep trying in my spare time and put down the novels in the evening for some photography research ... including posing, portfolio .. etc ... I will check out your site this evening .... I'm off to hockey again for now.... talk to ya later


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome and good luck. I'm fairly new to this forum myself but a good way to think of it is this: this isn't a dinner party with the in laws where despite bad cooking people smile and compliment and swallow politely. It's "hells kitchen" with lots of Gordon Ramsey's running around not afraid to speak their mind- but most know what they're talking about and do have valuable info to share. (I'm not implying anyone in this thread was ugly for clarification).

Just don't be surprised with blunt honesty is all I'm saying 

Some of your pics are really blown out (the  first one of her in front of a very bright fence with white hoodie?). If you can check YouTube for photoshop tutorials you'll find a lot of useful info that goes step by step to show you how to change things. Also- personal opinion- but I would scrap the pic of her in the window frame immediately. The pose is awkward, and her rear seems to be aimed straight at the camera.... Just feels odd as a viewer. My two cents for what it's worth.


----------



## Tee (Nov 5, 2011)

Some ramdom questions: 
-Honestly, you have way too far to go to consider shooting quality images for a portfolio.  Stick to being her mom and handling her correspondence and schedule.  Let the pro you have scheduled do the shots.
-Have you approached a modeling agency with experience in booking tween models or are you trying to do this via the internet on your own? 
-this is strictly a personal taste, I would remove "so NO CREEPS" from the information.  Generally creeps don't know they are creeps so it's really pointless.  A simple "My mom handles all correspondence and information contained on this site" will do.  Think about what a prospective agent would think if they saw your site.


On your photos:

You said you were out of it for a while.  You have some glimpses of good photography ahead of you but you may want to keep your photography a hobby and leave your daughter's portfolio to established professionals.  You can gain a lot of information from this site.  Stick around.  Keep improving.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 5, 2011)

Convenience store candids in a portfolio? That's a no. She needs more full-on headshots, and frankly, more variance in her poses. Looking away from the camera a majority of the time or having an obstructed view is not something that will get her attention as a model--no one can see her face. Nix the idea of having multiple shots that are just zoomed in versions of the original. Definitely needs better execution.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 5, 2011)

Portfolio shots should be clean. All about her, I think she's a very pretty girl but tame the hair down. Head shots are just that. Her head, no busy backgrounds and clean fresh looking. When modelling agents first look at a portfolio they want to see the potential of the model before anything else. A plain wall in your house, no patterns and take some head shots, three quarter length, and full length in simple clothes. Good luck.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 5, 2011)

I didn't even look at your photos for the simple reason that I've never seen a model's portfolio.

Now, true, I don't use models a whole lot but I still do once or twice a month and what I get depends on who sends it in but it is never a portfolio. I don't have time to look at portfolios when I will want to see the models in person anyway.

So, what I get is a composite OR a headshot from an agency depending on my request to them. From an independent, I usually just get a headshot. I send them a fact sheet about what a head shot is along with my request for one since very few people (models and photogs alike) seem to know what it is... Some wil also send a full body shot but I've never requested them.

That said, most of the models I use are people I know or meet on the street. Rarely use pros.

By the way, the logic behind this is that I'm a creative person, I can see a face and imagine what I can do with it, or not, in terms of the photos I need to get. Non-professionals need more work to get going but tend to be more natural. IMO anyway.

To get a different point of view in terms of answering your question, I called a cousin of mine who worked as a model for quite a few years. She used to do catalog work. Sears catalog type of thing. She told me she never even had a headshot or anything else. She got introduced to one photog who introduced her to another and she ended up with a full time job doing what most people never think of when they think of models.

The way she put it to me is like this: "there is only one Heidi Clump and she only needs a few shooting days a year. I needed to work every day."

All that to say, forget about the port. Learn what a headshot is and do a great one for your daughter. Then work on getting her into the right situation.

And don't you ever forget that if your daughter is not having fun doing this modeling sh*t, let her quit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I definitely appreciate all the feedback ... I have decided that photography for me is a hobby and a come and go one at that.  We will surely have a more experienced photographer take some head shots as suggested.  I will continue to photograph her for myself and family because we really did have a great day just the two of us ..... she had so much fun and we had a chance to talk just the two of us.  Ours is a busy house and this seldom occurs so we will continue just to have that.  I took all of your advice ... which was great thank you ... changed the creep tag line, removed the window photo and the pics in the store.  I will however take some time to learn so that they do get better.  The hockey pic was the only one I edited and I kinda washed it out on purpose.  I guess it didn't really work like I thought it would.  Here is the original and if any of you guys can fix it up I would appreciate it .... even though it is far from perfect as I've been told it is our favorite and does capture the essence of my daughter the most.  You all didn't scare me away ... I will be back ... hopefully improved even if only a little.   Thanks


----------



## Holydeath (Nov 5, 2011)

She is cute, but 10 years old with make-up? Anyway, some of the photos on the blog are not perfect. You want to post the best photos *ONLY*. For example, the first and second photos of your daughter leaning over the fence. It's basically the same photo, but you added some effects. 

The background of those photos are not blurry which causes distractions. I would open the aperture more (lower the F-number) and depending on what lens you have. You may be able to create some nice bokeh effects. 

It's better to upload the photos and get criticize and comment from forum users so they can give you more advices on each individual photo.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 5, 2011)

It's funny to see people who's work needs some serious improvement, giving advice and critique when they make the same mistakes themselves.


----------



## Stobber (Nov 5, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> It's funny to see people who's work needs some serious improvement, giving advice and critique when they make the same mistakes themselves.



I think that is the beauty of this whole forum.  Nobody is perfect, if their pictures were, there would only be a few individuals doing C&C, and what fun would that be.  I have learned more from my own mistakes than from any C&C....does that limit my credibility when it comes to C&C??  I have seen my own photographic failures, and it helps me see it in other peoples work.


----------



## Holydeath (Nov 5, 2011)

When you C&C someone else's photograph(s), it gets you to think about the good and bad thing about the photograph(s). It is a skill. Therefore, you can absorb the aspects of the photo that they done well on and helps to analyse your own photos when you're on the field. It helps yourself and other photographers in the forum. 

At the end of the day, C&C is just giving your own opinion on someone photo(s), it's up to them to decide if they want to take your suggestions or not.


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

Holydeath said:


> She is cute, but 10 years old with make-up? Anyway, some of the photos on the blog are not perfect. You want to post the best photos *ONLY*. For example, the first and second photos of your daughter leaning over the fence. It's basically the same photo, but you added some effects.
> 
> The background of those photos are not blurry which causes distractions. I would open the aperture more (lower the F-number) and depending on what lens you have. You may be able to create some nice bokeh effects.
> 
> It's better to upload the photos and get criticize and comment from forum users so they can give you more advices on each individual photo.



She has very minimal make up on ... her eyelashes are thick as hell all by themselves, she's wearing a very thin line of brown eye shadow on upper lid as one would wear eye liner, and very lightly applied eyeliner to the bottom.  She is not wearing anything on her lips or cheeks other than untinted chapstick about an hour before I took the picks and that is it .... We live in southern ontario so it was a little chilly.  Her eyes almost always look like she's wearing makeup even when she is not.


----------



## LifterCatcher (Nov 5, 2011)

tirediron said:


> If you really want to make this work (and there's no reason you can't), you have two several hurdles to overcome.  One is of course money; most of us can relate to that.  The reality is though, that's the least of your concerns.  The two main issues are that your daughter is an aspiring model and you are an aspiring photographer.  You have a LOT to learn; lighting, posing, styling, editing etc.  Meagan and others have given you some really good pointers.  I will take that one step further.  Once you've done some research on posing, portfolio content, etc, borrow some ideas that you think really work and try and recreate them.  Some of course you may not be able to because you don't have access to the studio gear that was used, but you can take some amazing shots outside with very minimal equipment.  It might take you two or twenty-two attempts to recreate one image, but I can guarentee you will learn a LOT.  You can always post links to images you like and ask for suggestions/input on how they were shot.
> 
> Never confuse honesty with nastiness.  Honesty is often harsh, but almost without exception the advice you get here will be meant to help you improve!



Great advice


----------



## Holydeath (Nov 5, 2011)

weathers_pc said:


> Holydeath said:
> 
> 
> > She is cute, but 10 years old with make-up? Anyway, some of the photos on the blog are not perfect. You want to post the best photos *ONLY*. For example, the first and second photos of your daughter leaning over the fence. It's basically the same photo, but you added some effects.
> ...



My bad. I don't know what to say now...


----------



## MTVision (Nov 5, 2011)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> It's funny to see people who's work needs some serious improvement, giving advice and critique when they make the same mistakes themselves.



You don't have to be a professional with perfect images to give advice and critique.  Everything that has been said is valid. Just because we make mistakes doesn't mean we don't recognize them in our images and others. 

I don't get what the point of your post was. Maybe you could have given the OP some advice instead. Probably would've been more helpful.


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

Holydeath said:


> weathers_pc said:
> 
> 
> > Holydeath said:
> ...



   Not many people seem at a loss for words here ...lol    I'm use to people asking me if she's wearing makeup for years now ... and 99.5% of the time she is wearing nothing more than chapstick.  She looks more mature she always has ... I have a photo that I took of her when she was three that I just loved .... I'm interested to hear the C&C's about that one.  I'll have to wait until my account is fully activated I guess, because it will not let me post pictures.  I do appreciate the advice regarding my distractions.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 5, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't directed towards you, but I am just noticing a trend. I see more and more parroting each week, with little practice of what is preached. Most of it is thoughtless critique.
You took my post to the extreme, I never claimed that you have to be a professional to give advice or critique, but at least show what you are implying in your own work.
It's kind of like getting weight loss advice from the obese.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 5, 2011)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> It wasn't directed towards you, but I am just noticing a trend. I see more and more parroting each week, with little practice of what is preached. Most of it is thoughtless critique.



Now, that I agree with. When I first started out I kept my mouth shut on CC because of that exact reason! I still don't CC that often because I am still a noob. Anyways, I wrote what I did because i didn't want the OP to think that she wasn't getting valid feedback. Your post was kind of a broad statement and a couple people who posted are really qualified in my eyes. I didn't take offense to what you wrote because I know I make mistakes ALL the time  

Sorry if I sound like a b****! That wasn't my intention.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 5, 2011)

weathers_pc said:
			
		

> Not many people seem at a loss for words here ...lol    I'm use to people asking me if she's wearing makeup for years now ... and 99.5% of the time she is wearing nothing more than chapstick.  She looks more mature she always has ... I have a photo that I took of her when she was three that I just loved .... I'm interested to hear the C&C's about that one.  I'll have to wait until my account is fully activated I guess, because it will not let me post pictures.  I do appreciate the advice regarding my distractions.



You can't upload photos from your computer to the forum. You can post pictures right now by using Flickr or photobucket. There is a thread in the beginners forum that explains how to do it.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 5, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kept my post fairly general for 2 reasons. No one needs to be singled out and it also allows for a slight reality check for readers. Everyone knows your ducks are in a row MTVision, it's for those who still have to collect theirs.


----------



## weathers_pc (Nov 5, 2011)

MTVision said:


> weathers_pc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok cool ... thanks for that info ... 







This is her when she was three or four and we are on the train at the Detroit Zoo ..... Regardless of how technically bad this photo may be you have to admit this is cute! .... Even you hard asses.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 5, 2011)

She is very cute!

I just sent you a PM!


----------



## weathers_pc (Jan 15, 2013)

Well ... over a year later ... thousands of hours reading, researching and shooting! I know I'm not there yet ... but showing signs of improvement


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 21, 2013)

well, i didn't get to see the original photos however, from reading all the posts i'd have to say i probably wouldn't have much more to add other than don't be discouraged, as a father of two daughter's, i spent their whole childhood dragging them around with my cameras and they are handsdown the best(and cheapest) models to practice on, and in the meantime you get great photo's of them growing up. from the one shot i did see, i'd say focus on composition first, with a good frame, even a cellphone picture could be better than some shmuck with a 5dmk3 that cant frame a photo. then work on improving other attributes. patience is the most important thing and thick skin when you ask for critiques hehe. keep it up, i look forward to see how you progress.


----------

